# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Selamat Jalan Pak Karom

## kodok.ngorek

Innalilahi wa innalillahi rojiun
Telah berpulang sesepuh Kois tercinta Bp Karomul W
Mohon doa tulus rekan rekan semua...
Smoga almarhum diberiNya segala kemudahan, diterima segala amal baiknya...

PS : Almarhum dibawa ke RS Mitra Keluarga Klp Gading td malam. Berpulang kira2 jam 12.00 td siang...
Sementara belum ada kabar apakah jenazah akan dimakamkan di Depok, dibawa ke Surabaya ato bagaimana...

----------


## seloaji

> Innalilahi wa innalillahi rojiun
> Telah berpulang sesepuh Kois tercinta Bp Karomul W
> Mohon doa tulus rekan rekan semua...
> Smoga almarhum diberiNya segala kemudahan, diterima segala amal baiknya...
> 
> PS : Almarhum dibawa ke RS Mitra Keluarga Klp Gading td malam. Berpulang kira2 jam 12.00 td siang...
> Sementara belum ada kabar apakah jenazah akan dimakamkan di Depok, dibawa ke Surabaya ato bagaimana...



Innalillahi.... Smoga amal ibadah beliau diterima di sisiNya....dan yg ditinggalkan diberi kekuatan dan ketabahan,,,amiinnn

----------


## William Pantoni

Berduka cita sedalam2nya, semoga beliau beristirahat dengan tenang di sisi-Nya.
Semoga keluarga yang ditinggalkan diberikan ketabahan untuk melewati semua ini.

----------


## victor

::   ::  
turut berduka cita.
saya ketemu 1x tok

dari member kois yang dia kenal, senior2
saya telur, kali dia kagak tahu
waktu itu aku di liatin terus
akhirnya saya di salamin

ternyata itu pertemuan pertama dan terakhir
 ::   ::

----------


## Davkoi

Davkoi dan staff turut berduka cita atas berpulangnya om Karom ke sisi Nya . 
Semoga keluarga yang ditinggalkan diberi ketabahan .

----------


## limjohan

Turut berduka cita.
Semoga beliau beristirahat dengan tenang di sisi-NYA.

----------


## bmartinusinaga

turut berdukacita yang sedalam-dalamnya..
Semoga diterima disisiNya...
Amin

----------


## rifatmk

turut berduka cita, semoga arwahnya diterima disisi Allah, amin

----------


## dickytob

Innalillahi Wa Innalillahi Rojiun
Turut berduka cita sedalam-dalamnya semoga amal ibadah beliau diterima Allah Swt
dan keluarga yang ditinggalkan diberi ketabahan
amin amin Ya Robbal Alamin

----------


## totohs

turut berduka cita yang sedalam-dalamnya...

----------


## Teddy

Turut berduka cita sedalam-dalamnya.
Semoga almarhum diberi tempat yang layak di sisi Nya
dan keluarga diberi ketabahan

Selamat Jalan Pak Karom

----------


## aaoded

Innalillahi wa inna ilaihi raaji'un...
Semoga diterima segala kebaikannya..diampuni segala kekhilafannya..dan diterangkan serta dilapangkan di alam kuburnya..
Selamat jalan, Abah..
Semoga kita dipertemukan kembali dalam kesudahan yang baik..Insya Allah..

----------


## menkar

TURUT BERDUKA CITA PAK KAROM..

BPAK SHABAT TMan.... dalam membimbing segala Hal.. Baik Koi dan bidang Lainya.....

pengalaman dengan Pak Karom karena di satu Bidang ( kita pernah Jalan2 di comunic Asia mau nyusul ke Max Koi gak jadi karena Jauh akhirnya pak Karom gak Bisa ) akhirnya kita ketemuan di exebition aja yah Pak....  -(( hikss SELAMAT JALAN PAK....

Semoga AMAL Ibadah DIterima DIsisiNYA... Amien YA Robbal ALlamien...

----------


## dani

Innalillahi wa inna ilaihi roojiun....
Turut berduka cita atas wafatnya Bapak kita Bpk. Karom, semoga amal ibadahnya diterima oleh-Nya dan yang ditinggalkan diberikan ketabahan dan kekuatan. Amiin.....

----------


## bobo

Turut berduka cita semoga semua amal bakti Pak Karom diterima Tuhan YME dan semoga keluarga yang ditinggalkan mendapat ketabahan dari Tuhan YME, Amin,

Selamat Jalan Pak Karom, we miss u  ::

----------


## Abied

Selamat Jalan Pak Karom
Semoga mendapat tempat di sisiNya Amin.....

----------


## koimania

Saya sangat terkejut dan turut berduka sedalam-dalamnya atas kepergian Bapak Karom.
Selamat jalan Pak Karom dan semoga keluarga yg ditinggalkan diberikan kekuatan oleh Nya. Amin.

----------


## RUMAH KOI

Innalillahi wa inna ilaihi roojiun....
Turut berduka cita atas wafatnya Bapak Karom, 
semoga amal ibadahnya diterima oleh-Nya 
dan yang ditinggalkan diberikan ketabahan dan kekuatan. Amiin.....

RK

----------


## showa

Suasana bergabung utk seminggu ( tujuh hari kerja ), harap tenang.


terima kasih utk semua perhatiannya.

----------


## doddy

Innalillahi wa inna ilaihi roojiun....
Turut berduka cita atas wafatnya Bapak Karom, Semoga arwah beliau diterima disisiNya dan yang ditinggal diberikan ketabahan

----------


## TNTWiharto

Turut berduka cita atas kepergian Oom Karom, dan keluarga Oom Karom semoga diberi kekuatan Iman dan tabah menerimanya.
Amin.

----------


## hadi SE

Turut berduka Cita sedalam2nya semoga arwah beliau diterima disisinya.....

----------


## Jusri

Turut berduka cita yg sedalam2nya...  ::

----------


## hendrig

Turut Berduka Cita, smoga amal ibadahnya di terima Tuhan YME

----------


## koruakisoda

Turut berduka cita sedalam-dalamnya

----------


## GenKoi

Turut berduka cita yang sedalam-dalamnya atas berpulangnya Bapak Karomul Wachid,
Selamat jalan semoga arwahnya diterima di sisi Tuhan Yang Maha Esa dan keluarga yang ditinggalkan diberi kekuatan dan ketabahan..Amin..

----------


## Hintharto

Turut Berduka Cita sedalam-dalamnya.. Semoga diterima di sisi Tuhan Yang Maha Esa... Amin...

----------


## hendronugikoi

Selamat Jalam Pak KAROM  :: 
kami Turut BERDUKA sedalam-dalam nya.
TUHAN Mohon pengampunan atas dosa - dosa yang pernah dibuat oleh beliau baik sengaja maupun tidak. Mohon diberikan istirahat kekal dan damai....

Untuk Keluarga beliau yang ditinggalkan; Mohon diberikan ketabahan dan kekuatan untuk melanjutkan hidup dan berkarya kembali.

AMIN....

Regards,
Hendro & Nugi

----------


## aqiel

Inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi rajiuna wa inna ila rabbina lamunqalibuna. Allahummaktubhu indaka fil muhsinina, wajal katabahu fi illiyyina wakhluf fi ahlihi fil gabirina.

(Sesungguhnya kami milik Allah dan kami akan kembali kepada-Nya dan kami pasti akan kembali kepada Tuhan kami. Ya Allah! Tulislah dia (yang meninggal dunia) termasuk golongan orang-orang yang berbuat kebaikan di sisi Engkau dan jadikanlah tulisannya itu dalam tungkatan yang tinggi serta gantilah ahlinya dengan golongan orang-orang yang pergi).

----------


## nuroso

Innalillahi Wa Innalillahi Rojiun
Turut berduka cita sedalam-dalamnya ...semoga amal ibadah beliau diterima Allah Swt....
dan keluarga yang ditinggalkan diberi ketabahan & Kesabaran

----------


## aristanto

Walau saya masih baru dan belum mengenal sosok Pak Karom, saya mengucapkan turut berbela sungkawa atas meninggalnya Bapak Karom, semoga amal baik almarhum diterima disisi Tuhan YME dan yang ditinggalkan diberikan kesabaran amin

----------


## Herdi

Inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji'un.

Saya sekeluarga mengucapkan turut berdukacita atas wafatnya Pak Karom. Semoga almarhum diberikan tempat yang terbaik di sisi-Nya dan agar keluarga yang ditinggalkan diberikan ketabahan.

----------


## nox

Turut berduka cita sedalam2 nya..

selamat jalan Pak Karom..

----------


## irwan

Innalillahi wa inna illaihi rojiun. Turut berduka atas berpulangnya Pak Karomul Wachid. Semoga di lapangkan jalannya oleh Allah SWT. Masih inget jaman2 masih sering nongkrong di hanggar awal2 sebelum terbentuknya Kois, rasanya baru kemarin Pak,  tiba2 mendengar kabar duka ini

----------


## uyo tea

Turut berduka cita sedalam dalamnya, dan semoga keluarga yang ditinggalkan diberi ketabahan dan kekuatan, AMIN


Salam,

Suryo Wijoyo

----------


## boby_icon

selamat jalan bapak karom ....

semoga damai dalam kerajaan Tuhan.

terimakasih atas semua kebaikan yang sudah kau berikan untuk kami junior koi.

----------


## ferzz

Turut berduka cita untuk Pak Karom yang sangat berjasa utk pecinta Koi.
Semoga diterima di sisi-Nya, keluarga yang ditinggalkan diberi ketabahan.

----------


## sinar

Turut berduka yang sedalam dalamnya 
Selamat Jalan Pak Karomul.

----------


## endro wasito

ikut berduka sedalam dalamnya
semoga semua amalnya diterima dan bisa menjadi bekal kehidupan diakherat yg lebih baik
semua kebaikan Pak Karom diterima sebagai amal ibadah
semua kesalahan, kekilafan diampuni...oleh Allah SWT
dan keluarga yg ditinggalkan tetap tabah, ikhlas dan bertambah taqwanya,..aminn

----------


## acceslist

Turut Berduka Cita, Semoga amal ibadah beliau diterima disisi-Nya diampuni segala kesalahan dan dosanya, serta keluarga dan kita semua diberi ketabahan dan kesabaran sepeninggal beliau.Amin.

----------


## Tancho

Turut berduka cita, mendoakan semoga beliau beristirahat tenang disisiNya.  ::

----------


## chubynovs

Turut Berduka Cita atas meninggalnya Bapak Karomul.

----------


## by-u

Innalillahi wa inna ilaihi roji'un
Turut berduka cita yg sedalam dalamnya.
Semoga amal ibadah beliau diterima dan ditempatkan yg terbaik disisi Allah dan ketabahan dan keikhlasan untuk kita semua yg ditinggalkan. amin

----------


## Begichu

aduh saya baru tau..  ::   ::  
turut berduka cita..smoga amal dan ibadah diterima di sisiNya..amin..

----------


## irwhadi

Selamat jalan pak Karom...

----------


## monscine

Kaget sekali waktu liat ini...

Turut berduka cita juga atas berpulangnya om Karom. Beliau akan terus dikenang atas kecintaannya kepada koi, dan salah satunya forum dan majalah KOI's yang semakin hari semakin bagus. Saya percaya Tuhan Allah Yang Maha Pengasih akan menerima arwah beliau dengan tangan terbuka dan menyambutnya masuk dalam surgaNya.

----------


## valmh

Saya dan keluarga turut berduka cita, semoga pak Karom mendapat tempat yg layak di sisi Tuhan dan keluarga di beri kekuatan.

Mulyadi

----------


## Biolite G

Innalillahi wainna ilaihi rojiun ........

gak terasa, mata saya berair membaca trit ini dari awal   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
masih jelas tergambar di ingatan saya pertama kali ketemu pak Karom di Sumenep (beliau belum concern secara full di koi), diikuti pertemuan-pertemuan berikutnya saat nongkrong dan berebut koi di hanggar, diskusi dan konsultasi tentang koi dll dll ....
sampai akhirnya terlahirlah KOI's ....... semua terekam dengan jelas di ingatan ...
kabar duka ini baru saya dengar hari Senin, di luar kota pula ....... menyesal gak bisa ikut mengantar almarhum ke peristirahatan terakhir ....

Selamat jalan pak Karom, semoga amal ibadah diterima di sisi Allah SWT ... 

Salam

Agung Biolite & Fam

----------


## fredd

Turut berduka cita sedalam-dalamnya, ....selamat jalan Pak Karom

----------


## ad666

Kami komunitas Koi-s dari Palu mengucapkan belasungkawa atas berpulangnya Pak Karom . . . .. semoga ilmu yang beliau tularkan di forum ini tetap beredar hingga akhir zaman

----------


## Suzuki

Innalillahi wainna ilaihi rojiun ........

masih terasa dan sepertinya masih saja belum lama mengenal sosok beliau yg ramah di kicau mania, berlanjut ke koi's tiba2 saja sy terhenyak dan kaget mendengar beliau telah mendahului kita semua.

selamat jalan sahabat, guru, bapak Karom yg wahid, semoga engkau diampuni dosa2nya dan diterima di sisi Allah SWT......amin...

salam hormat selalu untuk beliau
Henne (suzuki)

----------

